# NIC panels? Where in walmart?



## Blabauve (Dec 29, 2010)

I've searched all over my walmart for these metal grids. What area of the store are they typically located in? Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 29, 2010)

Check the storage area, where they have bins and shelving stuff. The grids are usually on the bottom shelf. Just look around the area as each store can be a bit different.


----------



## Yield (Dec 30, 2010)

[align=center]Try Target for NIC cubes instead of Walmart.. if you have that in Georgia =] I got mine for really cheap there!

I got 6 cubes for 17 bucks at Target.. =]
(orange box in storage section)
It's only 4 cubes for 25 at Walmart.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2010)

Try Target, Bed Bath and Beyond and Menards( i thought i seen them here but I'm in Ohio)


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 4, 2011)

yea in all walmarts they are in the garage shelving isle..sometimes they have hardware (screws and such) on same isle...its a small section that has the closet shelves hung on the display and right below them is a stack of NIC boxes.,,but the ones from walmart have some grids in the box that have too big of openings and some buns get stuck in em....anywhere u get them just make sure that all the grids have the small holes in em...unless u use the bigger hole panels for the top of the cage...


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never found them in Walmart and I've checked in three. :C

However, like Yield, I got mine at Target- 6 cubes for $17 baby! ;D I have two sets and they're incredibly nifty even though I don't build cages with them just shelves & a divider.


----------



## dollface (Jan 13, 2011)

I would reffer target also, I got some like 4 years ago for a hedgehog and they were pretty cheap their. I found them in the isle where all the home furnishing equipment is kept.


----------

